# Ladies is this a positive?!



## ALiKO

So I took a pregnancy test last night and saw the shadow of a faint line but my husband swears that he didn’t see anything and I’m being paranoid. I also took a digital and it said not pregnant. Went back and looked at the analog test again this morning and saw this (pics attached)! Is it positive?

I just had a baby 2 months ago! Is this leftover hormones? I can’t be pregnant again! Sigh...

(The 1st darker pic is last night and 2nd lighter pic is this morning)


----------



## Aphy

I can see lines on both but have no idea how hormones linger after birth so not sure if it could be that. It’s a very light line so if it is a bfp, then it is very early which means digital would likely not pick it up yet. Fx you get whichever answer you are hoping for


----------



## 3boys

Hormones drop pretty quickly after birth. Lots of women test positive for new pregnancies at their 6 week check I would test again and see x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck I would test again :)


----------



## ALiKO

Thanks for your replies ladies! I spotted a bit today but if I don’t get a period or anything I plan to re-test in another week or so. 

I can’t believe this can happen. I haven’t even had a period yet. Welp :shock:.


----------

